# Link zugang ohne login sperren.



## Q-bert (14. Aug 2018)

Hallo,
Ich versuche grade eine Website mit JSP und Servlet zu machen.
Ich habe ein Navigationsbar, die erst dann besuchbar sein sollen, wenn der user sich eingelogt hat. Also das heiß, dass wenn der User auf einer dieser Links drückt, dann soll geprüft werden, ob er sich angemeldet hat und wenn ja, dann darf er rein, ansonsten soll er sich erstmal anmelden.
Die Frage ist jetzt: Wie macht man so was ?
Es reicht einfach, wenn einer mir die Idee gibt oder einfach das Mechanismus dahinter erklärt. Vielleicht auch mal paar Stichpunkte für google gibt.
 Danke voraus


----------



## tommysenf (14. Aug 2018)

https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19226-01/820-7627/bncby/index.html


----------

